# Lima Area Fishing Report 2016



## Redman1776

It's time to get it started.


----------



## fishcharmer

I live here in Lima and rarely see posts from anyone in this area. I rarely fish around here except for Ferguson. I would love to see more conversations about all things fish. I will vow now to be more inclusive when I fish this area...after the walleye run...and crappie at Indian Lake....and Lake Erie lol


----------



## Redman1776

I hope to read some of your posts this year. There's a lot of local guys but reports are few.


----------



## Rembis50

Hopefully the Lima area waters will be kinder to me than last season lol


----------



## mrflusters

fishcharmer said:


> I live here in Lima and rarely see posts from anyone in this area. I rarely fish around here except for Ferguson. I would love to see more conversations about all things fish. I will vow now to be more inclusive when I fish this area...after the walleye run...and crappie at Indian Lake....and Lake Erie lol


I'm here with ya waitin on indian lake crappies


----------



## Redhunter1012

mrflusters said:


> I'm here with ya waitin on indian lake crappies


Dont wait too long. They were eating good last week before the cold snap. Havent heard anything since


----------



## fishcharmer

Redman1776 said:


> I hope to read some of your posts this year. There's a lot of local guys but reports are few.


Very very few. Like I said though, I dont post much because I dont fish much in Lima. Too many other places that are better IMHO. I will try to hit the bluegill at fergusons though.


----------



## Redman1776

Tried Lima Lake today. I caught zero. Guy next to me had a few decent crappie. The camera revealed a ton of little gills and shad along with some crappie schooled around the dock. Also saw some eyes on the bottom.

Someone needs to teach the park guys how to make brush piles. They keep dropping single trees instead of bunching many together. IMO a single Christmas tree is nothing but a snag that offers little cover for baitfish.


----------



## whiskerchaser

Redman1776 said:


> Tried Lima Lake today. I caught zero. Guy next to me had a few decent crappie. The camera revealed a ton of little gills and shad along with some crappie schooled around the dock. Also saw some eyes on the bottom.
> 
> Someone needs to teach the park guys how to make brush piles. They keep dropping single trees instead of bunching many together. IMO a single Christmas tree is nothing but a snag that offers little cover for baitfish.


Heading to lima lake with couple creeks chubs and some lure s hopefully can catch an eye or too maybe some crappies will report back hopefully we can have a good fishing year and have lots of talk about Lima fishing


----------



## whiskerchaser

Just wasn't meant to be by time I got out to lima lake wind and rain was goin good decided to just jig creek chub around dock. With no luck after 20 mins I called it quits


----------



## Redman1776

I've been fishing the Lima reservoirs all of my life and like to think that I know them all fairly well, but I found something on Navionics that I didn't know existed and have never heard of. The picture shows a submerged road and bridge in Ferguson Reservoir. I've never seen anything that would resemble a bridge or roadway on my sonar and downscan. Does anyone else have info on this or any other structures in the Lima reservoirs?


----------



## mrflusters

Redman1776 said:


> I've been fishing the Lima reservoirs all of my life and like to think that I know them all fairly well, but I found something on Navionics that I didn't know existed and have never heard of. The picture shows a submerged road and bridge in Ferguson Reservoir. I've never seen anything that would resemble a bridge or roadway on my sonar and downscan. Does anyone else have info on this or any other structures in the Lima reservoirs?
> View attachment 204796


Yeah I heard of the road bed ,not the bridge! I've had a few fish finders, never could figure them out much tho. I know there's a creek bottom right out from the west point.


----------



## Redman1776

mrflusters said:


> Yeah I heard of the road bed ,not the bridge! I've had a few fish finders, never could figure them out much tho. I know there's a creek bottom right out from the west point.


That creek bed in the SW area of Ferguson is full of stumps and a great place to troll for walleye.
I've heard of an old barn foundation on the bottom of Ferguson but I've yet to find it.


----------



## GOOSE48

It is about 200 yrds straight out from the north cattail patch. Late fall when they draw the water way down you can sometimes see some of it.


----------



## Redman1776

GOOSE48 said:


> It is about 200 yrds straight out from the north cattail patch. Late fall when they draw the water way down you can sometimes see some of it.


Thanks. I'm assuming it's just a small bridge with guard rails, is that right? I'll have to try to locate it on the downscan and drop the camera down to take a look.


----------



## GOOSE48

It is a flagstone that is just 1 row out of the mud


----------



## mrflusters

Redman1776 said:


> That creek bed in the SW area of Ferguson is full of stumps and a great place to troll for walleye.
> I've heard of an old barn foundation on the bottom of Ferguson but I've yet to find it.


The creek channel is straight east of the stump bed if I remember right.

http://www.rivermenrodandgunclub.com/cool-and-different-pictures.html
se's awesome


----------



## mrflusters

mrflusters said:


> The creek channel is straight east of the stump bed if I remember right.
> 
> http://www.rivermenrodandgunclub.com/cool-and-different-pictures.html
> se's awesome


----------



## mrflusters

Sorry something messed up ,anyway check out these awesome picks!

http://www.rivermenrodandgunclub.com/cool-and-different-pictures.html


----------



## TheSkoalBandit

mrflusters said:


> Sorry something messed up ,anyway check out these awesome picks!
> 
> http://www.rivermenrodandgunclub.com/cool-and-different-pictures.html


Probably the best collection of pictures I have ever seen! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ress

mrflusters said:


> Sorry something messed up ,anyway check out these awesome picks!
> 
> http://www.rivermenrodandgunclub.com/cool-and-different-pictures.html


X2. Really Cool.. Try posting them in the Lounge so others can see them.


----------



## mrflusters

TheSkoalBandit said:


> Probably the best collection of pictures I have ever seen! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## whiskerchaser

So stopped at lima Lake looking for big saugeye managed a 3lb 10oz largemouth... Sad news is big girl swallowed the bait bad. Put it in my huge bait bucket and down in water for 30 mins. She didn't survive


----------



## Redman1776

whiskerchaser said:


> So stopped at lima Lake looking for big saugeye managed a 3lb 10oz largemouth... Sad news is big girl swallowed the bait bad. Put it in my huge bait bucket and down in water for 30 mins. She didn't survive


That lake is good for the occasional nice largemouth. What were you using as bait?


----------



## whiskerchaser

Live minnows


----------



## Redman1776

whiskerchaser said:


> Live minnows


Surprised you didn't pick up at least one eye. They were sitting right on the bottom last time I had my camera there.


----------



## whiskerchaser

Lost a FO saugeye night before


----------



## whiskerchaser

Caught my FO saugeye tonight havent measured or took pics yet will once get home.. The gf lost one just as big and we missed several still hiting light


----------



## whiskerchaser

So here it is 6lb 2oz 25+inches my personal best and first FO of year never filled out a form for FO before but decided im goin to this year and go for master angler award...my next target species are smallmouth channel cat and flathead cat. All of which I've caught a FO of them species before


----------



## Redman1776

Dandy! Which res did you get that one at?


----------



## whiskerchaser

Lima lake


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Congrats. That is a nice fish


----------



## Redman1776

I fished Lima Lake last night for a few hours. I tried jigging for crappie and casting grubs and swim baits for eyes. I caught nothing but very small bluegill. I didn't see anything but small gills under the dock on my camera. The warm weather brought a lot of urbanites out, the Lima reservoirs are always packed this time of year with jack wagons.


----------



## whiskerchaser

Packed with jackwagons is correct I hit lima lake last night also with the kids.. Few small gills one fat 12 inch lmb and lost a small eye at boat ramp eye and bass on swim bait


----------



## mrflusters

whiskerchaser said:


> Packed with jackwagons is correct I hit lima lake last night also with the kids.. Few small gills one fat 12 inch lmb and lost a small eye at boat ramp eye and bass on swim bait


jackwagon?


----------



## Redhunter1012

Jackwagons can be alot of things. Also known as hillbilles, hilljacks, dumb fu**s, idiots, douchebags, skuzbuckets. Generally associated with half assed people who generally leave trash, dont have a clue how to fish, are inconsiderate towards others, and should be removed from the gene pool all together.


----------



## mrflusters

Redhunter1012 said:


> Jackwagons can be alot of things. Also known as hillbilles, hilljacks, dumb fu**s, idiots, douchebags, skuzbuckets. Generally associated with half assed people who generally leave trash, dont have a clue how to fish, are inconsiderate buddietowards others, and should be removed from the gene pool all together.


He, He,He,
Yep, now I know, I see them guys everywhere I fish and pick up after the ones I don't see!
Was on Lima Lake a few yrs back, seen one of those cameo fishing buckets setting on the 2 track that goes round the lake. Of course my buddie had to get out the boat and check it out.
Those jackwagons are full the same thing that was in that bucket!!!

Have good one, I'm on your side.....


----------



## Redman1776

Nothing going on at Lost Creek. I was saugeye fishing and didn't do any good. There were a few others that were crappie fishing and not doing any better. Seemed like everyone caught a smallmouth or 2.


----------



## Recneck

Redman1776 said:


> That lake is good for the occasional nice largemouth. What were you using as bait?


hell I have yet to catch one under 3 lbs there


----------



## fxs

Crappie doing it at Breslers8 ft deep.


----------



## Redman1776

fxs said:


> Crappie doing it at Breslers8 ft deep.


Thanks I was hoping to try there today or tomorrow. Is it a free for all yet or still working hard for them?


----------



## Redman1776

Crappie are biting. Slow steady bite. Get after them quick because the word is getting out and soon you'll be tripping over empty pop cans, cigarette butts and Lima jack wagons. 
All fish are good sized so far.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Went to Williams today. Trolled the shore to the south of the ramp and nothing. Then went from the long point on the south to the one on the north. Marked a bunch of fish half way between the two points but no takes. Got 20 Rock bass on the north point the trolled all along north then east wall. Got into a few smallies on east wall mid point. One on a crank then stopped and got a few on Ned rig


----------



## Redman1776

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Went to Williams today. Trolled the shore to the south of the ramp and nothing. Then went from the long point on the south to the one on the north. Marked a bunch of fish half way between the two points but no takes. Got 20 Rock bass on the north point the trolled all along north then east wall. Got into a few smallies on east wall mid point. One on a crank then stopped and got a few on Ned rig


Halfway between those two points just to the east is supposed to be where they left topsoil and tree stumps. Did you show any thing that looked like vegetation or stumps in that area?


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

No didn't see any of that but did see a lot of bubbles coming up


----------



## Redman1776

Crappie still biting at Bresler, but pretty slow a lot of people left with empty buckets. White Bass at Metzger.


----------



## Redman1776

Very slow today. Bite is non-existent for Bresler crappie. Very few people fishing. I expected a mad house. They must all be at Williams chasing the big Facebook rumor/lie about the perch and walleye. (FYI: There are no walleye in Williams, via the DNR. Maybe someone's emptied a bucket or two.)


----------



## Redman1776

I believe the Bresler bite has shut off. Hopefully someone can prove me wrong. 2 trips in a row and nothing to show for it. They turned off like a light switch. One visible difference is the algae growing on the rocks, maybe that pushed them to deeper water.


----------



## whiskerchaser

This is probably one them buckets that left the resivour...found it next to ottawa river by refinery. Some ppl just don't have respect


----------



## Redman1776

Wow. I would have gladly taken them. On a separate note- did you fish the river? I've heard of crappie being caught at that dam by Collett. Never seen it, just a rumor probably.


----------



## Rembis50

I had to kill some time in Lima yesterday so I did some exploring. I fished Faurot Park, the Ottawa River, and Hover Park. Not a bite at Faurot so I went over to the Ottawa. Nothing there, just saw some massive carp swimming up and down the river. Finally headed over to Hover and caught one small bass and one small black crappie. Before yesterday I had never fished any of those bodies of water before. I fished a 3 inch chartreuse swimbait on a 1/8 jighead and a rebel crawdad at all locations. Fish were caught on the swimbait


----------



## whiskerchaser

Caught this smallie was only there 10 mins I've caught some crappie but not enough at one time call it great fishing


----------



## Redman1776

whiskerchaser said:


> Caught this smallie was only there 10 mins I've caught some crappie but not enough at one time call it great fishing


Very nice catch.


----------



## Redman1776

Lima lake was very slow trolling this morning. Caught 2 very small channel cats. Very small almost like they were just stocked, or they just aren't growing well in there anymore.


----------



## Rembis50

This isn't really a fishing report but I had time to kill in Lima the other day again but didn't have a fishing pole with me so I decided to explore the local bait shops. Stopped by Loms in downtown and Milans out by the reservoirs both for the first time. Picked up a couple panfish jigs at each store


----------



## Rembis50

Think I might give Bresler a try tomorrow. Never been there before. Will be walking the shoreline throwing an ultra light slip bobber setup


----------



## Saws21

Redman1776 said:


> Lima lake was very slow trolling this morning. Caught 2 very small channel cats. Very small almost like they were just stocked, or they just aren't growing well in there anymore.


Channel Cats weren't recently stocked there. Channel Catfish get stocked in the fall.


----------



## fishcharmer

I havent been fishing at all lately ( since early april) due to working way more than I would like. Although on my way to and from work or to lunch, I have seen quite a few cars parked at fergusons. Anyone heard how theyre doing there? Just wanna hear to tease myself lol. One day when I'm done workin 90 hours a week, I'll be out there with the rest of you.


----------



## Redman1776

Saws21 said:


> Channel Cats weren't recently stocked there. Channel Catfish get stocked in the fall.


That's not good. Those cats looked just like the ones at Schoonover. Lima lake is not improving on quality.


----------



## whiskerchaser

Ive caught few 3 and 4lb cats this year those little ones look like last years hatch to me it's not uncommon early in year to hammer them dinks... You can find same thing at Indian lake also. Step up a size in bait and the bigger ones will bite.a 3 4lb channel will eat 4 to 6inch bluegills


----------



## Salmon Killer

fishcharmer said:


> I havent been fishing at all lately ( since early april) due to working way more than I would like. Although on my way to and from work or to lunch, I have seen quite a few cars parked at fergusons. Anyone heard how theyre doing there? Just wanna hear to tease myself lol. One day when I'm done workin 90 hours a week, I'll be out there with the rest of you.


I think they might be catching crappie. Was there last Friday and caught quite a few nice crappie.


----------



## Salmon Killer

Caught a few keepers this weekend. These are just a few I took pics of. Had about a dozen big gills, most were 9", most perch were 11-12"


----------



## MDBuckeye

Beauties Salmon. What was the bait of choice for the perch? An older guy who used to seine for minnows and craws behind my house as a kid, 20+ years ago, would fish Ferguson with live bait and catch some perch that were Lake Erie sized, which looks like what you got into. Congrats!


----------



## bigmexican

Salmon Killer said:


> View attachment 212759
> View attachment 212760
> 
> Caught a few keepers this weekend. These are just a few I took pics of. Had about a dozen big gills, most were 9", most perch were 11-12"


Salmon killer nice catch did you get those out of Bressler's? Might try Bressler's this evening off the bank. I haven't really had much luck up there this year.


----------



## Salmon Killer

MDBuckeye said:


> Beauties Salmon. What was the bait of choice for the perch? An older guy who used to seine for minnows and craws behind my house


Thanks, caught around a dozen of those total. All on leeches


----------



## Salmon Killer

bigmexican said:


> Salmon killer nice catch did you get those out of Bressler's? Might try Bressler's this evening off the bank. I haven't really had much luck up there this year.


No i wasn't at Breslers. Was out at Ferguson


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Do you trap your own leeches or were they bought?


----------



## Salmon Killer

freshwaterexperience said:


> Do you trap your own leeches or were they bought?


Bought them from Loms and Milans


----------



## Salmon Killer

Got a few more gills this morning and one perch. Missed a few hits also, only fished about 2.5 hours


----------



## fxs

Off bank or boating...HATE putting in there!!


----------



## Salmon Killer

fxs said:


> Off bank or boating...HATE putting in there!!


All caught off the bank.


----------



## Salmon Killer

Caught a few more this morning, biggest perch so far. Almost 13". Bite was slow today with the wind


----------



## carp

good catch! thanks for the report. I grew up in Ada and went to Ohio Northern. I fished all the reservoirs from a teen ager till mid 20's! I teach school in Logan county and switched to fishing Indian the last 25 years! But good to know the fishing is still strong in Lima. I fished Bresler the most for perch! Also Findlay always produced a bunch of perch for me to!


----------



## Salmon Killer

carp said:


> good catch! thanks for the report. I grew up in Ada and went to Ohio Northern. I fished all the reservoirs from a teen ager till mid 20's! I teach school in Logan county and switched to fishing Indian the last 25 years! But good to know the fishing is still strong in Lima. I fished Bresler the most for perch! Also Findlay always produced a bunch of perch for me to!


Thanks, my spot seems to be running thin. Gonna have to try Breslers or Findlay here soon.


----------



## Redman1776

I caught a few perch last week at Williams, one approached 13". Went last night and only caught small bluegills. Drifting across the points in a boat.


----------



## Salmon Killer

Redman1776 said:


> I caught a few perch last week at Williams, one approached 13". Went last night and only caught small bluegills. Drifting across the points in a boat.


Heard they put in 3 million adult perch. Friend of mine said the DNR told him that. I haven't seen anyone catch anything over 5". You must have had some nice sized ones


----------



## Redman1776

Salmon Killer said:


> Heard they put in 3 million adult perch. Friend of mine said the DNR told him that. I haven't seen anyone catch anything over 5". You must have had some nice sized ones


In the last 2 years I've fished it a handful of times. Every time I usually get one jumbo and some smaller ones. I can't catch them in the numbers like the DNR claims it should be a perch capital of Ohio inland lakes.


----------



## Redman1776

I trolled Lima Lake today. Only caught a 14" eye and 2 filet sized cats.


----------



## Salmon Killer

Redman1776 said:


> In the last 2 years I've fished it a handful of times. Every time I usually get one jumbo and some smaller ones. I can't catch them in the numbers like the DNR claims it should be a perch capital of Ohio inland lakes.
> View attachment 213565
> 
> View attachment 213566


Those are nice, might have to go out there and give it a shot.


----------



## Saws21

Salmon Killer said:


> Heard they put in 3 million adult perch. Friend of mine said the DNR told him that. I haven't seen anyone catch anything over 5". You must have had some nice sized ones


That is false. No way they stocked 3 million adults.


----------



## Saws21

Saws21 said:


> That is false. No way they stocked 3 million adults.


There is only one state hatchery that raises perch. They usually only stock fry, ( less than 10 days old on average), or fingerlings ( around 45-60 days on average.


----------



## Redman1776

Saws21 said:


> There is only one state hatchery that raises perch. They usually only stock fry, ( less than 10 days old on average), or fingerlings ( around 45-60 days on average.


I'll trust your statement but the rumor has been floating around the bait shops that the DNR did stock adult perch and some real JUMBOS at that. I don't know much biological information about perch but to my knowledge it was first stocked in 2012. One of the pictures I posted was from 2014, I'm assuming perch don't grow to 11" in 2 years.

Also had a guy tell me he knows someone who works at the fish hatchery and said they put some record book quality jumbos in there. Most likely a hearsay fishing tale I imagine.

Back to the issue at hand- The DNR wants Williams to be the panfish capital of Ohio.
-Where did the 10 bazillion perch go that they put in?
-There is only one shallow flat for the stocked bluegill to spawn. The "spawning" shelves they built are 20' deep.

Here's the biggest issue of all of you are a boater.
-THE BOAT RAMP ABSOLUTELY SUCKS!
The turning radius to get on the ramp from Sunderland Road is a tight squeeze for my 19' trailer. There is a very small area for launch and load prep work. 
Only room enough for one truck and trailer up there, if someone is up there gawking you can't maneuver your trailer down the ramp. 
The incline angle of the ramp is not steep enough. I have to get my back tires wet before my aft end starts to float.
The water level does not coincide with the concrete dock level. You are standing in water to get in your boat from the dock. 
People have been throwing large rocks on the ramp. 
The parking lot is a very long walk and very steep climb from the boat ramp. Not user friendly for older people or people with children. 
You have to drive back on the road for a half mile to get to the entrance of the boat ramp. The parking lot exit is another tight squeeze with a trailer. 

I hate to sound like a whiner but they dropped the ball on making it boater friendly. It can't be the best with mediocre access.


----------



## Salmon Killer

Saws21 said:


> That is false. No way they stocked 3 million adults.


I'm just telling you what I was told. I thought 3 million adult perch was a stretch myself.


----------



## Saws21

Guys, I know the guy that runs St Mary's hatchery where the perch are raised. They stocked 50 or so (if my I remember correctly)of their older brood stock in Williams this spring after they were done spawing them at the hatchery. Yes they were between 11"-13+" long. They have taken perch that were hatched in the spring, stocked them into one of their hatchery ponds that had their minnows in there that they raise as forage for the other two hatcheries that raise muskies and have gotten perch to around 6" in about 5 months. If there is plenty of food, I'd think a perch would or could grow up to 8-10" by 2 yrs old.
You have to realize that just cause you hear how many perch were stocked, doesn't mean all will survive. Depending on what size they are when stocked, fry or fingerling, both will have a different % of survival. You also have to count on them being eaten by other fish, fish that when they fill are sucked in from the river. Or even them pumping water out of the reservoir! I've heard at other reservoirs that have the water treatment plants on site, they say sometimes they pump fish in the treatment plants.
I was up there the other night and saw some 5"-6" largemouth swimming the banks. I can also tell you, those weren't stocked by the state either. They , at St Marys Fish Hatchery was the only state hatchery to raise LM bass too, and that went to the way side about 3 years ago.
And the spawning flat for gills will be ok, alot of people assume all bluegills will spawn in shallow water, that isn't true either. I'm not real sure that spawning flat was built just for bluegills, who knows. I'm still happy they put some "structures" or spawning shelves in it! Most other reservoirs have nothing.

Yeah the ramp there was a poor design. Bresslers, you can get two rigs on the ramp at once. They could have built it to the west another 6 feet atleast and still been ok.
I also noticed the nice person thats been throwing the big rocks on the ramp. WTH is wrong with people.
Ramp entrance was blatantly idiotic at best. I'm not sure if the Division was in charge of this design along with the ramp or if this was the city of lima's doing, but geeze people.


----------



## Saws21

Salmon Killer said:


> I'm just telling you what I was told. I thought 3 million adult perch was a stretch myself.


don't take my comment saying what you heard was false the wrong way. I just know that the St marys hatchery only has 4-500 broodstock perch on hand, so I chuckled when I read that someone you know said they stocked 3 million adults! lol


----------



## Redhunter1012

A buddy and I are going to Williams tomorrow night I will be taking my boat out there. Probably looking for perch. Was hoping one of you guys could point me in a general direction of where to start looking as neither of us have ever been there. You can PM me if you want


----------



## CHOPIQ

If you are boat fishing alone, be careful. When you dock your boat and go to get your truck people are stealing things out of your boats. Sometimes as you are walking down they will drive up the ramp, steal your gear and take off before you get back to your boat. My brother has fished there a few times and caught some perch with biggest around 11". Lot of small ones.


----------



## Redhunter1012

We didnt make it that night as the thunderstorms rolled in. Been trying for perch elsewhere with no luck really. Landed 3 trolling of all things.


----------



## ress

A couple weeks ago I caught several that had baby crawdads mashed up in their bellies. A couple that had what looked like a thin worm type short and black. Res here just finished a large bug hatch too.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Ress, I have found whole crawdads in the bellies of a few of the ones I cleaned. Maybe they're in closer than we think


----------



## ress

From shore tight lining for me. After casting out as far as it will go, I let it sit for 15 min or so and if no action drag it in 4 or 5 cranks and so on. I've had them hit after that first drag. Some will tap at it and others will slam it. Caught 14 July 4th weekend doing it that way.


----------



## Rick oliver

Does anyone have any idea how to set these fishing rigs up. Been looking for information on them. I seen them used on the resiviors in lima. I think they have a huge beach ball attached to the main line with three wiffle ball bats attached to the main line with different drops on them. Just would like to find what I need to do this I bought a pole at a yard sale last year. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## fxs

sounds like you,ve figured it out, good luck.


----------

